# Reflective thoughts and poems



## palides2021 (Nov 2, 2022)

Lately, when I become too busy, I don't have time to write my thoughts and poems down. So I thought, I'd start 
writing here, and it will give me the incentive to do so. You are welcome to come sit for awhile and read my words. 
Hopefully, you will leave refreshed and feeling better than before.

When I write a poem, I usually sit still for awhile, and look out into space, and let words flow through my mind. 
The words don't need to make sense. They come at me, and I picture them together. I can hear the sounds of 
the words, and if the sound is followed by an image, the beginning of the poem has begun. It's almost as if I'm 
in a trance. The same feeling I get when playing a musical instrument. I co-exist with this world and my creative world.
Sometimes I write a poem while listening to music, but then the music restricts me because I am moved by the music.
Freewriting seems to nourish my creativity better.

Recent poem:

Going Nowhere

I
The train left
And didn't take me
With it.
I sit and watch
The rails, hoping for
Another chance
Another hope
To leap ahead and grow
Through lessons learned.

II

Do show the time
And let me know
When the next train
Will come whistling by
Or will it chug along
Like grasshoppers, long-legged
Creatures blending in the grass
To be lost when winter comes
The train is late. I fear
It will never reach here.

III

I sit in the train
Peer out the window
To have a look, sitting,
Watching, seeing
The sky from inside
Moving forward slowly
Chugging along,
Long-legged creature 
Going nowhere.

P.A. 10/25/22


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 2, 2022)

This poem was an attempt to write while listening to Secret Garden's "Nocturne" - not sure if I did it justice, but I was moved by the music, so wanted to capture the moment







Upon Hearing Secret Garden

Spin your web, such
Violin enchantment -
Nocturnal sounds
That rise amidst the silvery
Threaded notes, spilling
Liquid jewels around me,
Touching my heart, even
For a fleeting moment.
Your web casts its magic
Into the garden's secret corner,
Showering rays of hope
That light the darkness.
Bring peace into this dark world
Let growth lead the way.

P.A 10/26/22


----------



## Gaer (Nov 2, 2022)

Beautiful!  Just beautiful!


----------



## Jamala (Nov 2, 2022)

Have you published your poems palides 2021?


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 2, 2022)

Jamala said:


> Have you published your poems palides 2021?


Not these poems. I did publish a poetry book once, years ago. 
Edited: once the poem is "out there" on the Internet, it's considered published. I have written over 200 poems. They are scattered here and there.


----------



## timoc (Nov 2, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Beautiful!  Just beautiful!


I couldn't of put it better.....   beautiful, thank you, Palides.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 3, 2022)

I was thinking of Senior Forums lately and how it has become a part of my life, almost like a visit to the Senior Center, but better and online. I can come and go as I wish, and get feedback on a number of topics. I do visit other forums (for more specific topics), but this one covers many topics, which I like. 

The other day, I wrote a short poem about Senior Forums (worked on it some more today)

Senior Forums

Share the joyous smile
A friend you have been
A friend I cannot see
But read your texts online
And through fragments here and there,
I piece together daily your lives, your worries,
Your triumphs, your birthdays.

Faithful, loyal friend, 
You sign away your thoughts, 
Like brushstrokes, 
You color my world vividly. 
As I enter your world, 
I see your photos, youthful or recent,
I dance to your music, or croon to your love songs,
I play your games and answer questions
And ponder upon your quotes.

People reaching out, we are,
Fingers barely touching
Across the vast cyberspace
You may be like me, alone
In this world, from Australia
To America, to England,
Yet, we are not alone, not anymore
For we triumph together 
When one of us succeeds
And we sympathize 
When one of us is hurt
Yet we are free to go, 
Though we will be missed,
And we are free to wander back
To this rich world of loving, caring, seniors -
What better friends than this?

@OneEyedDiva, @hollydolly, @PamfromTx, @RadishRose, @Pinky, @Marie5656, @Paco Dennis, @timoc, @John cycling, @Gaer, @Gary O', @Pecos, @Shalimar, @katlupe, @Jamala, @Jace, @Alligatorob, @Murrmurr, @chic, @win231, @grahamg, @Tish, @Aunt Bea, @Mizmo, @MickaC, @Mrs. Robinson, @Lara, @Ronni, @horseless carriage, @Pappy, @Geezer Garage, @bowmore, @dseag2, @MarkinPhx .....(sorry if I left anyone out, but you all are included!)


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

That's so beautiful Palides...thank you...


----------



## Pinky (Nov 3, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> I was thinking of Senior Forums lately and how it has become a part of my life, almost like a visit to the Senior Center, but better and online. I can come and go as I wish, and get feedback on a number of topics. I do visit other forums (for more specific topics), but this one covers many topics, which I like.
> 
> The other day, I wrote a short poem about Senior Forums (worked on it some more today)
> 
> ...


My heart is touched by your generous words, @Palides. You have a beautiful soul


----------



## ohioboy (Nov 3, 2022)

Your first poem reminds me of this Donald Justice poem.

https://allpoetry.com/Counting-The-Mad


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 3, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> That's so beautiful Palides...thank you...


Thank you, @hollydolly! You were one of the first SF members that I gravitated toward. You always have something interesting to say!


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 3, 2022)

Pinky said:


> My heart is touched by your generous words, @Palides. You have a beautiful soul


Thank you for your kind comments, @Pinky! I feel the same toward you. Have a wonderful rest of the day!


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 3, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> Your first poem reminds me of this Donald Justice poem.
> 
> https://allpoetry.com/Counting-The-Mad


Thank you for directing me to that poem, @ohioboy! Not sure how it's relevant to my poem(s). Totally different topics. But it looks like you know your poetry.


----------



## Jamala (Nov 3, 2022)

Lovely poem palides2021


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 3, 2022)

Thank you for your kind words.  We are fortunate that you found us all in Senior Forums.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 3, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Thank you for your kind words.  We are fortunate that you found us all in Senior Forums.


Thank you, @PamfromTx! You always have something interesting to offer! I always enjoy your posts.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 4, 2022)

You truly are a special loving person. I am so glad you are a member here. I love your poems and posts.


----------



## StillLearning (Nov 4, 2022)

Thank you! My heart just melted reading your poem. I’ve reread it 3 times so far. Please keep writing.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 4, 2022)

Thank you all for your kind words and encouragement! It is greatly appreciated!


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 4, 2022)

__
		https://flic.kr/p/2Lbavh


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 4, 2022)

Today is a beautiful, sunny day.
Warm for November.
The leaves are still falling.
As my eyes comb the landscape,
the grass is mostly green and bare,
but on the left, it is covered
with bright red and yellow leaves
waiting to be raked.
The neighbor's tall walnut trees
have dropped their leaves there,
as well as their round green walnuts.
These walnuts fill that side of the yard,
but are hidden under the leaves.
The guy mowing the grass avoided that area recently.
Now I realize why. The fallen walnuts probably
got stuck in the blades. This happened to me last year.
I had stopped mowing, and picked up 30-40
walnuts. This year, however,
I will let nature take its course. Maybe baby
walnut trees will sprout there.

My raised garden, made of red concrete pavers
and put together by my son a few years ago,
needs tending. With gloved hands, I take
my small bucket and spade and start removing
the large basil plant that is smack
in the center of the garden. The soil is soft
and the roots come out easily. Scents linger
in the air as I pluck it from the soil.
It looks like a small, hollow tree with branches.
Next, are the two curly parsley. I leave one in the soil
and place the other one inside the bucket.
I leave the oregano intact. It's grown nicely in the corner.
Finally, I remove the three geranium plants,
two red and one white, to plant inside for the winter.
They also go in the bucket. They will do well inside
and bring a bit of color in the house. Finished, I weed
around some areas of the garden. It feels good
working in the sunlight. Finally, I shut the gate
and meander to the garage. There, I water the plants
in the bucket, and order some pots from Amazon to plant them in.

I can't do this every day.
The weather has to be just right
for some reason. In the past,
I have been bitten by mosquitos,
stung by bees, and have touched poison ivy.
I have raked leaves only to feel sniffles afterward.
So I limit my time outside.
Sometimes, I think I could do more
with the surroundings, and when I do,
the pain in my neck will not let me rest.
But today was an exceptionally good day,
and I am grateful for it.

P.A. 11/4/22


----------



## katlupe (Nov 4, 2022)

I love your senior poem! It says exactly what I feel about this place and the people. 

The garden poem touches me so much because I had 11 raised beds at my previous house that I had to leave. I still miss them so much. Such a big part of me was in those beds (made of rock).


----------



## timoc (Nov 4, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> I was thinking of Senior Forums lately and how it has become a part of my life, almost like a visit to the Senior Center, but better and online. I can come and go as I wish, and get feedback on a number of topics. I do visit other forums (for more specific topics), but this one covers many topics, which I like.
> 
> The other day, I wrote a short poem about Senior Forums (worked on it some more today)
> 
> ...


You have a wonderful way of painting a picture with words, Pally, thank you.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 4, 2022)

katlupe said:


> I love your senior poem! It says exactly what I feel about this place and the people.
> 
> The garden poem touches me so much because I had 11 raised beds at my previous house that I had to leave. I still miss them so much. Such a big part of me was in those beds (made of rock).


Thanks, @katlupe for your kind comments. Wow! 11 raised beds! That's awesome. I can imagine the love you must have poured into them.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 4, 2022)

timoc said:


> You have a wonderful way of painting a picture with words, Pally, thank you.


Thanks, @timoc, for your kind words. Something tells me you are a poet also. Am I right?


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 5, 2022)

Today was a busy day, but I paced myself. Received the paint-by-number kit of Santa Claus that I want to paint for Christmas, but the canvas came folded up, and it makes it difficult to paint on it. Will have to stretch it. 
Tonight, made brownies for my son who will be visiting tomorrow. I like to give him a batch to take back to the dorm with him. 

I dug up one of my older poems and copied it here, but there's a slight tint on the letters and I don't know how to remove it. Hope it's readable. It was inspired by the idea of being flexible around others who are different from us. Enjoy!



Opposites Do Attract

Doors, once open, may close on us,
And some days are better than others.
For every “No,” somewhere there is a “Yes” — 
As one person may have reason to cry,
Another person finds laughter easily.

Though clouds overhead depict the rain,
A strong wind may push them away
Revealing the sun’s golden rays.
No lock, no key, but a gentle
Blowing from God brightens up our day.

Everything that goes up must come down,
Constant changing of the universe — 
We must be prepared for change.

Flexible like clay, molded with
Each sigh of the wind,
Moving on like clouds in the sky,
We must be
Graceful enough to endure the rain.

P.A. 2006


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 5, 2022)

Great stuff @palides2021 

Love it


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 5, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Great stuff @palides2021
> 
> Love it


Thank you, @Gary O' ! Greatly appreciated.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 7, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Great stuff @palides2021
> 
> Love it


Thank you, @Gary O' ! Greatly appreciated.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 7, 2022)

These past few days were exceptionally warm and wonderful. I have a large rose bush in the front of the house, and I was admiring it recently. Each year I like to trim it down for the winter, but I feel it's not time yet. Roses became a symbol of love with my late husband. He would give me roses for Mother's Day annually once he found out I loved them. This poem was inspired by that.

Remember the Roses

I knew the answer
When I saw your face
The grin determined
Our ultimate fate

Remember the roses
That stood on the hill
Remember the roses
On the window sill

Forever your sweetheart
I vowed that day
Forever together
In every which way

Remember the sunshine
That made you glow
Remember the kindness
That made love grow

We walked together
As if eternity was our friend
We loved each other
As if today would never end

Remember the sadness
When you went away
Remember the flowers
That with you did lay

Forever your laughter
Remains in my heart
To keep lit the candle
Burning in the dark

Goodbye my dear loved one
For we didn’t say goodbye
You left without notice
You left with just a cry

Remember the roses
That grew in your soul
Your gift were the roses
Their scent to behold.

P.A. 2015


----------



## ohioboy (Nov 8, 2022)

"My Love is like a red, red rose, that's newly spring in June".


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 8, 2022)

We all have a child within us, no matter what age we are. It comes out whenever we play a game, laugh at a silly joke, or have fun. This child never grows old. I wrote this poem with the idea of never saying "goodbye" to the child within us. This is especially important to remember as we age.

Never Say Goodbye

Somehow, the fire inside has
Flown away, vanished
Leaving darkness in its place
Replaced by worry and doubt
Where there once was joy and courage.

Where have you flown to, my hope?
You, who nourished my dreams
Every night and gave me food for the soul.

The work grinds its teeth wearily
Unable to erase the fact that no one
Cares to look for the forgotten child
And tend to its needs

One more day, one more night
Of restlessness

You look for the child outside yourself
Maybe you look up to the sky for its return
Or do you think you’ll find it in the night stars?

Maybe the sun’s rays will warm your heart
You search days and nights, seeking
The youthful joy that you once possessed

Have you grown so old that you
No longer recognize me?

I am you, the child
That stares quietly at you through the mirror
Still seeking love
Still seeking appreciation
Still seeking approval

Reach out and embrace me once more
I am a part of you.

P.A. 2020


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 9, 2022)

My son's visit over the weekend was not as planned. He had worked hard the last few weeks, and when he came here, he was tired, overworked, and essentially caught a cold. Lethargy, stomach flu, etc....So he slept, overslept his appointments, and basically slept. He did test for covid and it was negative. When he left yesterday afternoon, he told me later that he had to stop somewhere and take a nap. The trip back to the dorm was 2 hours. If I had known he was that bad off, I would have insisted he remain here, but he had work to go to and school. Overall, he ended up doing his classes online for now. He just called me to let me know how he's doing. Hopefully, I won't catch what he had.

Meanwhile, I was thinking how these little things like a son's illness can be stressors. I was trying to write about it, and find some peace in this, but instead, I came across this poem I wrote a few years ago. I had been playing the piano at the time and realized that it brought me peace and tranquility. The poem was a result of that feeling. Whenever I read it, I feel peaceful. Enjoy!

Quiet Medley

So let the music begin. Smooth and sweet,
Like maple syrup, this flowing stream of notes.
To nudge the effervescent corners of my mouth,
To smile in recognition at the piano's plucked heartstrings.

That which hovers around the room sinks its echoes into the
Crevices of my mind to lull me in the aftermath.
Bring me back to the time where there is no time, where beatitude
Has its own throne, where the Lord's peace is my companion.

Crystals, forming brilliant, splattered hues along the frozen river's edge, thaw,
One loving drop at a time; the music inevitably ends.
Long fingers that rest on the ivory-gilded memories reveal a quiescent peace
While the sun shines its heated blessing on me - its own quiet medley.

P.A. 2006


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 10, 2022)

Today, I was painting a Christmas tree on canvas (paint-by-number) and made good progress. As I painted, I listened to a few Youtube videos while the sun was shining through the kitchen's sliding door. I also washed two loads of clothes and graded papers. 

I would like to share a short poem about Love. This is something I feel strongly about. We need more of this in the world. Enjoy!

Love's Daily Chores

Love swoops with angel wings
Swiftly into our hearts
Cleaning, purging all filth, all blackness
Humming soft cadences
While sprinkling potpourri of
Harmony, peace, and charity
Into the unforgiving wounds

Briskly, it rises into the
Mind’s troubled cauldron
Kneading out rancid thoughts
Inserting happiness, generosity
And joy deep into the dough
Willing to wait, for Patience
Love’s mother, taught it well

And when these eyes begin to see
Beauty, where once there was fear
When these lips speak in harmony
Where once there was hate
When these hands touch to heal
Where once they held a weapon
Then Love’s chores will end.

P.A. 2022


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 15, 2022)

I recently saw a documentary about a boy who was a genius when it came to numbers. It shows the tests he took 
and how he met the real "rain man" that inspired the movie "Rain Man." As I watched the show, I was awed at the special talents and abilities he had, but at the same time, I wondered how he would fit in this world of ours. Would he ever have a normal life, get married, raise a family? There is a price to pay when one has these special gifts. This documentary made me think about outliers like him and the "rain man."






Brain man, you think with images
Sensations zap your universe
Turning them into numbers
Pulsating, vibrant forms
From left to right, your finger
Touches the table 
As you recite for
Five hours
Continual numbers  
Proving your worth
Proving who you are
In order to fit in, to be understood
Will your talents be put to good use
Or will they wither one day
When the universe zaps
You into silence?

P.A. 2022


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 18, 2022)

Today was a busy morning -

First thing in the morning, had the contractor come and take a look at the basement ceiling. He had taped it up a few months ago after removing the drop ceiling drywall that had gotten moldy and wet. We wanted to see where the moisture was coming from, so he taped it up with plastic and heavy tape. He also cleaned and sanitized it to eliminate the moldy smell. During that time, I saw bugs/beetles inside the plastic seal. Don't  know where they were coming from. But no water. So today, made sure the contractor understood that I don't want drop ceiling drywalls anymore, because of the humidity and it gets moldy. Instead, replace with some plastic tile or pvc tile (whatever it's called) that is resistant to water. So, waiting to see what he comes up with. He's the one who did the renovation in the basement last year after it flooded and did a great job. He also checked outside for any openings. Didn't see any. Just a little hole but it was in the ground about five feet away. He thinks it might be a critter but doesn't think it's relevant. He did plug it up, though.

Also, had the plumbers come to check on the hot water heater as soon as the contractor left. They were scheduled for next week but had a cancellation and were able to come today, which is nice because I really didn't want to have work being done during the Thanksgiving holiday. The reason for the plumber's visit is that these past few weeks, the hot water had an odor, like a dirt smell. The water heater was not even a year old. I replaced it last year after the basement flooded, just as a precaution. The plumbers replaced the "anode" from inside the heater with an aluminum one. The anodes are supposed to help with the smell. They believe they don't make them like they used to and use mixed materials, so they break down sooner. They also added some bleach to the heater. Time will tell if the smell goes away. If it doesn't they told me to put some in a glass of water and let it sit for awhile and see if it still smells. Don't know what that will do, but I will try it if needed.

After everyone left, it was only 11:00 AM. Since I do intermittent fasting, my breakfast for the day isn't until noon. So I cleaned a few things, then prepared my keto breakfast of eggs and cheese and coffee/cream. I also splurged on 2 small peanut butter cookies I made using almond flour (4 g carbs total). Then I did my half-hour walk on the treadmill. I'm feeling content right now.

Old Friend

Oh me, oh my
The joys of owning a home
Maintenance and all
Repairs and replacements,
Yet, cozy and comforting
Like an old friend
Or a loved one,
I find a happy medium
In my plants, and paintings,
The kitchen with its cooking
And nice aromas
My laptop computer and movies
Entertainment for hours -
And the front door,
Oh that glorious front door,
As I let in the contractors,
The plumbers, the electricians,
The neighbors, and
Most importantly,
My son coming home
For the holidays to a cozy home.

P.A. 11/18/22


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 19, 2022)

We had our writers' group meeting today through Zoom, and afterwards, we listened to a guest poet recite his poetry. These are monthly events, and I am in charge, and I usually look forward to them. But I have decided to step down next month, and let someone else take the reins. The reason why? I have become busy with my classes.

I have been working today on a PowerPoint presentation that needs to be recorded via Zoom so it is ready for class on Monday. Next week is Thanksgiving, so there's a short holiday break. I have been doing these weekly presentations since class began a few months ago. It is a requirement and they're supposed to be within a certain time frame, but what I put in them is up to me.

When I first began using Zoom to record my presentations for this online class, I had to learn the basics about sharing my Powerpoint presentation, and where the buttons were to start/stop the recording, so in my first presentations, you could literally see me fumbling around looking for the buttons. Not very professional!

So when I met with a student the other day through the school's online communication portal, after we finished the meeting, there I was again, fumbling to find the "Leave session" button, and she politely pointed me to the right direction. I guess the students pick up quickly these skills, but being older, it takes me longer to figure things out.

But I'm pleased to say that my video presentations have improved since then. I am quick and smart and I've learned not to settle with the first recording (haha, or so I think!). I now record, delete, record, etc until I'm comfortable with the results. Usually 3-4 tries will do it. Almost a full day, but I love it! I've also learned to work with the lighting to give me the best visual presentation. I'm looking more and more professional. 

At This Late Stage In Life

Although considered "retired"
I did not want to vegetate
I chose to go back to school
I chose to become a teacher
The alternative was death
Of the soul

At this late stage in life -
Teaching online classes
Has been a valuable transition
From being a grad student
These past 3 1/2 years, with
My nose buried in books
Hours at a time
No one to talk to
Mumbling in my soup
Typing furiously to meet deadlines
Scattered papers all around

At this late stage in life -
Success at last!
Diploma in hand!
A childhood dream come true!
Each day I awake refreshed
I look forward to
The teaching,
The students,
The learning,
Their youth revives me
And gives me a purpose

At this late stage in life -
Dreams that once were a blank
Page on the wall of my mind
Have become a reality
And I am building
Newer and newer realities
Each beautiful, glorious day.

P.A. 11/18/22


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 20, 2022)

I plan to step down from a volunteer group that I formed and directed for many years - but how do I tell them? Is it easier to write and send an email, or maybe make a video and send them a recording? These are the thoughts swirling in my head today as I work on the speech I plan to give next month. 

I already found a replacement (X) to take charge of this 80-member group. She (X) has been an active member for several of those years and will step in and continue where I left off - or maybe not. I'm not sure how much leadership skills she has, although she has told me she led other organizations in the past, and that's why I trust (X) is the best person for this position. 

In Charge and Letting Go

To be a director is a position of power 
You have a vision and move forward
Over the years, this position draws 
People to you like magnets. Through word 
Of mouth, flyers, Facebook, social media, 
They want something from you, 
Either advice, a recommendation, 
Knowledge, to sell something, 
Or networking. They let you in on 
Things that no one else in the group 
Is privy to. So you know who did what 
And when, and then you decide when 
To let the group know. 

At the same time, your position means
Responsibility and management 
You build credibility through transparency
Your interest in people 
Makes you trustworthy, compassionate

Organizing and leading the meetings
Was a major focus of my work; 
Delegation was tough because
Members were career people -
Too busy to be
Sending out email messages; 
Maintaining a blog and FB page, 
Editing manuscripts, etc. 

I worked from home and could do it
But I no longer want to do it. 
I cannot do it. 
It was fun all these years, 
But it was hard work and no pay
Volunteers do not get paid. 
My compensation was intrinsic
Seeing others succeed through my efforts
and their hard work gave much satisfaction

But now, I have joined the ranks 
Of being busy with my new "career"
it is time to move on 
and let someone else take charge
It is time to see what 
The rest of the world is doing
It is time to let go.

P.A. 11/20/22


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 24, 2022)

My son is visiting for the Thanksgiving holiday. We put up the Christmas tree today, which is a family tradition. We have ornaments that have nice memories attached to them, so we were reminiscing about them. Afterward, I talked with family on the phone or emailed friends for the holiday, then painted some more of my Christmas tree paint by number. Almost done. Will share at some point.

Then prepared dinner. We ate around 5:30.

Update: Just finished Thanksgiving dinner with my son - roast lamb and small potatoes, sweet potatoes, spanakopitas, roasted peppers and mushrooms, cranberry sauce, kalamata olives, croissants, salad. No, I didn't really eat all that. Because I'm on Keto, my meal was lamb, roasted peppers and salad.

Will watch a movie later. Listening to Pluto TV all day with its Christmas music. It is cheerful and put me in good spirits. https://pluto.tv/en/live-tv/holiday-lights

Grateful

I am grateful for many things, 
including the chance to be alive 
today, on this earth. 
Grateful for the breath I take
Grateful for the food I eat
Grateful for my son and family
Grateful for my house
Grateful for my friends
Grateful for my health
Grateful I live in the United States
May many blessings come your way, 
today and every day.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 26, 2022)

Today, it was sunny and around 58 degrees, which was comfortable being outside. My son and I put the lights outside on the garage and on the nearby bushes. He has a remote that I could use to turn them on and off, which I greatly appreciate. 

I am sharing the 16 x 20 painting I have done of the Christmas tree and fireplace. I am 90% done. Just need a few more touchups on the tree, etc. I bought this framed paint-by-number from Amazon and have been working on it for about 3 weeks. Hopefully, once it's done, I will work on the Santa Claus painting next. That was folded, so that canvas needs stretching before I can work on it.


----------



## timoc (Nov 26, 2022)

Oooooooooh, I'm so hooked, Pally, you do have the most wonderful way with words. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 26, 2022)

timoc said:


> Oooooooooh, I'm so hooked, Pally, you do have the most wonderful way with words. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you, @timoc! 
_Patty_


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 28, 2022)

I had a wonderful few days spent with my son, as he visited me for his Thanksgiving break. We went shopping, dined, and put up the Christmas tree and lights. We went to church together, and afterward, I returned home and he returned to his dorm. And although he was not here today, I could still feel his presence as I passed his bedroom to go to mine. I half-expected him to come out of his room and say "Howdy" in his cheerful way. But I know our time together will become less and less as he moves next year to grad school.

Sometimes I see myself moving away, to live closer to my son, and then at the same time, I've become quite attached to my home. It has become my family, in a way.


I wrote this poem the other day, then sat and revised it today. Might work on it some more, but this is what I have now. I also noticed I wrote a poem about my home earlier in this thread, so this might become a recurring theme.

This Home

The comfort of a cozy home
All paid for, with room to roam
A city within its boundaries
Of four walls, I'll always call home
No matter where I move around
From floor to floor, and up and down
No matter that my needs are met
From warmth of home to the Internet
No matter that the food is good
With clean clothes and dishes, too
When sunlight beckons from outside
The thoughts rush in, from me to you
Wandering thoughts sit on the throne
That pull me away from my home
So tempting, it is, to dream the dream
That life on the other side is more green
Since you died, life changed so much
All the burdens I had without your touch
No one has come in years to see
Other than one or two, maybe three
The hope that there is more to life
Than these four walls, does make me sigh
Now that I do think of it,
This home has seen the most of it.
If walls could talk, what would they say
Would they miss me if I went away?

P.A. Nov. 28, 2022


----------



## ohioboy (Nov 29, 2022)

P.A., have you seen this yet? 

Because I Could Not Stop for Death

Amanda Flower
3.91
433 ratings122 reviews
Emily Dickinson and her housemaid, Willa Noble, realize there is nothing poetic about murder in this first book in an all-new series from USA Today bestselling and Agatha Award-winning author Amanda Flower.

January 1855 Willa Noble knew it was bad luck when it was pouring rain on the day of her ever-important job interview at the Dickinson home in Amherst, Massachusetts. When she arrived late, disheveled with her skirts sodden and filthy, she'd lost all hope of being hired for the position. As the housekeeper politely told her they'd be in touch, Willa started toward the door of the stately home only to be called back by the soft but strong voice of Emily Dickinson. What begins as tenuous employment turns to friendship as the reclusive poet takes Willa under her wing.

Tragedy soon strikes and Willa's beloved brother, Henry, is killed in a tragic accident at the town stables. With no other family and nowhere else to turn, Willa tells Emily about her brother's death and why she believes it was no accident. Willa is convinced it was murder. Henry had been very secretive of late, only hinting to Willa that he'd found a way to earn money to take care of them both. Viewing it first as a puzzle to piece together, Emily offers to help, only to realize that she and Willa are caught in a deadly game of cat and mouse that reveals corruption in Amherst that is generations deep. Some very high-powered people will stop at nothing to keep their profitable secrets even if that means forever silencing Willa and her new mistress....

First published September 20, 2022


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 29, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> P.A., have you seen this yet?
> 
> Because I Could Not Stop for Death
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting me know about it, @ohioboy! Sounds intriguing!


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 4, 2022)

This weekend, I sent an official email to my group that I was stepping down. It took me several days to write the message, because in it, I included how it all began several years ago, including the history of the group and its achievements. I named the people who accomplished what they set out to do, and those who helped make it successful. I thanked everyone who was a part of it and supported it throughout the years. By the time I finished writing and editing it, I was emotionally and mentally drained. 

Several people responded positively to my message today with a couple requests to meet for lunch. Unfortunately, I have not gone out to lunch lately (except with son) with friends. Most everyone lives an hour away (we used to live in that area for many years), and I would now have to take the freeway to meet with them. I don't dare invite anyone to my house because it's a long haul to come up here. A few friends have done that in the past, mostly for curiosity, but have not repeated the trip. A colleague of my late husband's invited us to dinner; he lived over 1 1/2 hours away and it was a long drive there and back. I wouldn't wish that on anyone! Besides, now that I'm on a low carb diet, it's very difficult to find a good place to eat that would cater to my narrow diet requirements. So instead of agreeing to have lunch, I asked them if we could Zoom. At least we get to see each other. Telephone is ok, too, but not as good as seeing each other.

Meeting with Friends

When I lived in the city years ago
Every Sunday, 
I would meet with friends 
after church, at the 
cafe in the Mall 
which was five minutes from church. 
We would catch up on news, laugh, 
and enjoy ourselves. 
Not anymore. 
Not after Covid. 
The last time I did that was in 
August of this year, and the person 
who is going to replace me in the group 
was there. So it was an important lunch date. 
But I have't done that since. 
I do miss having lunch with friends, though. 
The waiters and waitresses knew us there. 
That's the same place I sat with my colleagues
two years ago, editing poems 
for a poetry book collection. 
What is nice about eating in a cafe in the Mall 
is that there is always room available to sit 
particularly near the large windows
Afterward, you can walk around the Mall 
and enjoy browsing the shops with their bright displays
Now, with Christmas around the corner, the Malls 
are decorated with lights, Christmas trees, and Christmas decorations 
which give them a festive atmosphere
They are quite pleasing to the eyes 
And make me want to see another Hallmark Christmas movie!
I might opt to visit the local Mall soon, by myself,
while browsing the shops, and
reminisce of a carefree time
when no one wore masks, and I met 
with friends freely and joyfully.
All that is left are nice memories.

P.A. Dec. 4, 2022


----------



## katlupe (Dec 5, 2022)

Do you have a poem about your low carb food plan?


----------



## katlupe (Dec 5, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> This weekend, I sent an official email to my group that I was stepping down. It took me several days to write the message, because in it, I included how it all began several years ago, including the history of the group and its achievements. I named the people who accomplished what they set out to do, and those who helped make it successful. I thanked everyone who was a part of it and supported it throughout the years. By the time I finished writing and editing it, I was emotionally and mentally drained.
> 
> Several people responded positively to my message today with a couple requests to meet for lunch. Unfortunately, I have not gone out to lunch lately (except with son) with friends. Most everyone lives an hour away (we used to live in that area for many years), and I would now have to take the freeway to meet with them. I don't dare invite anyone to my house because it's a long haul to come up here. A few friends have done that in the past, mostly for curiosity, but have not repeated the trip. A colleague of my late husband's invited us to dinner; he lived over 1 1/2 hours away and it was a long drive there and back. I wouldn't wish that on anyone! Besides, now that I'm on a low carb diet, it's very difficult to find a good place to eat that would cater to my narrow diet requirements. So instead of agreeing to have lunch, I asked them if we could Zoom. At least we get to see each other. Telephone is ok, too, but not as good as seeing each other.
> 
> ...


I can relate to shopping in the mall. Used to do that every week-end and occasionally during the week. It was my place back in the late seventies and eighties. Seems like long ago now. Your poem brought back my own memories of it.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 5, 2022)

katlupe said:


> Do you have a poem about your low carb food plan?


No I don't, @katlupe! But thanks for the suggestion! I will have to write one!


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 5, 2022)

Low Carb Isn't For Everyone

What do I eat on a low carb diet?
Instead of focusing on fat, I focus on
enough protein and lowering my carbs.
Carbs are found in rice, pasta, breads,
Oatmeal, cereals, fruits, and vegetables.
First of all, I aim for 20-30 carbs a day.
Some consider that very low carb.
I love my two eggs sautéed in olive oil every morning.
A slice of  Monterey Jack cheese, and a
Decaf coffee with almond milk and a
dollop of heavy cream finishes my 'noon' breakfast.
Zero carbs.
Then walk for half hour. Exercise is important.
Snacks include handful of almonds, walnuts, peanuts
About 2-4 grams of carbs in that mix.
Sometimes, I have Rebel keto ice cream with
only 1 g in a serving. Or sugar free jello.
Or an almond flour muffin or sugar free
cookie using stevia instead of sugar.
Dinner is about five to six hours past noon.
Protein is a main staple, either cod, salmon, or shrimp.
Or chicken, lamb, or sausages
With a salad and one vegetable, and sliced cucumber
Olive oil and vinegar, I feel nice and full.
Dinner is usually less than 10 grams carbs.
Another half-hour walk after dinner.
Herbal tea with almond milk is good at night.
Or a cup of chicken bone broth
To keep the muscle twitches down.
Oh, yeah, you have to make sure you're
getting enough electrolytes, so I have a solution
of that every day and sip several glasses of water.
A low carb diet isn't for everyone
But it seems to work for me.

P.A. 12/5/22


----------



## katlupe (Dec 6, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Low Carb Isn't For Everyone
> 
> What do I eat on a low carb diet?
> Instead of focusing on fat, I focus on
> ...


I LOVE IT!!!! Thank you for answering my request!


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 6, 2022)

katlupe said:


> I LOVE IT!!!! Thank you for answering my request!


Thank you, @katlupe! Glad you liked it!!


----------



## Mizmo (Dec 6, 2022)

@palides2021 
You hav a  wondrous gift. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 11, 2022)

Laughter is so important in our lives, and it is good to be reminded of it. I love to surf on SF and find humorous threads and posts. Even some of the music posted here sometimes makes me laugh. But one person who used to laugh a lot was my late husband. His laugh was music to my ears. So I wrote a poem about it many years ago.  Enjoy!

*Musical Laughter*

First come the bubbling sounds
From your lips; teasing, soft at first — 
Like champagne fizzing in a glass;
Like a feather tickling your nose.
Your hand, like a cork, tries to stop it,
But too late, for it now erupts
Into thousands of jingling bells
Each crystal clear, ringing loudly.

Unmistakable laughter, distinctly yours,
For all to hear, enjoy, delight in;
Only you can make those sounds.
They tickle my heart, my lips, my eyes,
As I join you in this frolicking moment,
Where nothing else exists
But a good, hearty laugh
And a few happy tears to go along with it.

P.S. 2006


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 12, 2022)

There was a time when I was dabbling with Noteflight.com, which is an online music composition site. I have made several compositions from there. They provide the instruments and you just put the notes together and you can also save your work as sheet music. So I did it for the first Christmas after my husband passed. Once I got the music just right, then I used it to make a video and uploaded that video to Youtube. I also used free photos to make it a movie.

Doing this was a very cathartic process. I have found out that creativity is wonderful for PTSD. I am sure I had PTSD after his sudden death, and composing the music was very good for me. I might start doing it again.  Haven't composed in awhile.

You can click on the Christmas Music Video link to listen to it. (By the way, it has become one of my most watched videos).

Christmas Music Video


Here are the words to that music video:

Wishing you were here with me, on Christmas Day.
Oh!

Will angels love you the way I do?
Will angels hold you close the way I do?

Photos bring back memories
of happy times shared.
Oh!

Will angels love you the way I do?
Will angels hold you close the way I do?

Missing you on Christmas day
and always loving you!

Will angels love you the way I do?
Will angels hold you close the way I do?"

P.A. 2013

For a more recent Christmas song (about a year ago), I used my Yamaha synthesizer and Canon camera. I composed the music, then saved it and replayed it, filming it, then I uploaded that to my iMovie where I added photos, etc. Another creative endeavor, and more cheerful than the previous one in 2013! However,  you can hear the small deflections (this is done in real time, so human error is evident!). No sheet music in this case, just free playing and composing as I go along. While playing the music, I pictured myself walking cheerfully down the street in downtown, with boots and coat and scarf. I walk and walk, browsing the shops. Good feelings. See if you can hear a short theme that is from a well-known song.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 13, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> There was a time when I was dabbling with Noteflight.com, which is an online music composition site. I have made several compositions from there. They provide the instruments and you just put the notes together and you can also save your work as sheet music. So I did it for the first Christmas after my husband passed. Once I got the music just right, then I used it to make a video and uploaded that video to Youtube. I also used free photos to make it a movie.
> 
> Doing this was a very cathartic process. I have found out that creativity is wonderful for PTSD. I am sure I had PTSD after his sudden death, and composing the music was very good for me. I might start doing it again.  Haven't composed in awhile.
> 
> ...


You are so talented! Listened to both of the videos.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 13, 2022)

katlupe said:


> You are so talented! Listened to both of the videos.


Thank you so much @katlupe ! I don't know if I'm talented, but I do like to try things. I think anyone that sets their mind to doing something, if they're willing to give it time, can accomplish quite a bit.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 13, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Thank you so much @katlupe ! I don't know if I'm talented, but I do like to try things. I think anyone that sets their mind to doing something, if they're willing to give it time, can accomplish quite a bit.


After seeing your videos, I understand you ARE very talented.......a woman of many!


----------



## John cycling (Dec 13, 2022)

Posted by mistake


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 13, 2022)

As Christmas approaches, images of what it means to me flash before me; snow, sleds, Christmas trees, Santa, jingling of bells, wreaths, gifts, Christ's birth, cheer, eggnog, parties, and yes, Hallmark movies! Some people don't do well during this holiday, but it never has been the case for me. We celebrate Christ's birth on this day and it is a cause for celebration, not a time to be feeling miserable.

I found a poem I wrote about 7 years ago for Christmas, and decided to share with you. Enjoy! (Sorry about the font, it was giving me problems, so this is the best I could do).

Christmas​​May the brightness of Christmas​Shine in your eyes
To change the way you see life
And give light to
The ever increasing darkness.
May the goodness of Christmas​Fill your hearts with joy,
To cherish everything and everyone
Under the sun and the moon,
Tall or small, rich or poor.
May the spirit of Christmas​Send you the ultimate peace
That embraces stillness
And wraps you in a blanket
Of snow-white love.
May the beauty of Christmas​Stir the love inside
Each and everyone of you
So that you may witness
The miracle of Christ's birth.
May the love of Christmas​*Join hands with you *​*And bind the hearts *​*Of family and friends*​*Not only on Christmas day,*​*But on every day.*​​P.A. 2015​​​​


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 15, 2022)

Today, after breakfast, I painted a little more of  the Santa Claus painting (almost done and will share soon) and then went on the treadmill for my 30 minute walk. I usually place my laptop on my dashboard and walk while surfing the Internet. I am actually writing on here while walking. 

However, I had a big scare today. When I turned on the treadmill using the orange key, nothing happened except for a whirring noise. That was unusual. I had planted my feet on each side of the treadmill in anticipation of it starting (I learned to do this after a few times when it raced ahead, because my laptop somehow hit some buttons when I placed it on the dashboard, and I almost was thrown off). But the belt wasn't moving today. So I removed the key, then placed it back on again, and again that whirring noise returned. I repeated this a few times. Nothing was happening. At least that was what I thought. 

All kinds of thoughts raced in my mind - is it broke? How will I exercise in this kind of weather? Should I call someone to haul it away? Is there a warranty on it? Do I need to call an electrician? and so on. I turned it on again, the same whirring sound. I removed the key and looked around for the power switch. I found the power button at the bottom and turned it off, then back on. I had read somewhere that this simple step could do wonders....and I slapped on the orange key, whirr, whirr, whirr -  no change. I removed the key.

As I stepped away, feeling sad, I turned and looked nostalgically at my friend, the treadmill that helped keep me healthy all these years. I gazed fondly at the long belt, wondering how all the dust had accumulated in the corners (I must dust it!) and it struck me as looking odd. I don't remember the incline being that high off the ground. It was usually on the "0" position although occasionally I did raise it, but I always put it back to "0". Then it clicked. Perhaps the whirring sound I had heard was the incline going up? I took the laptop off the dashboard, put the orange key back in and started hitting all the buttons on the dashboard. Nothing. 

Then I decided to hold down the "incline" button. At first, I didn't notice anything, then from the corner of my eye, I somehow saw the belt lowering itself slowly. So slowly, that I almost gave up. To my amazement, as I kept my finger on the down button of the "incline"  the whole machine eventually leveled. As soon as it reached the floor, the whirring sound stopped. Then I heard the familiar click that I always hear when starting the machine, and I broke out into a big grin.

Feeling elated, I planted the laptop back on the dashboard, positioned my feet to each side of the belt, and slapped on the orange key; the treadmill belt started moving at its 1 mile-an-hour rate. I was in heaven! I just saved myself all kinds of agony - getting it hauled, going shopping for a new one, and having to fork out hundreds of dollars (maybe a thousand by now) in the process, then having it be delivered. I love this baby!

As I walk on the treadmill, 
aiming to burn 100-110 calories, 
while writing my thoughts down, 
I look outside the window
at the gray, dreary day 
with its freezing rain, 
and leafless, black trees
and it doesn't bother me. 
I feel nice and warm,
inside my house 
doing the two things 
I love to do, 
walk and write, 
and feeling quite connected 
to the world in my own way.

P.A. 12/15/2022


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 18, 2022)

So much has happened since I last wrote here. I finished my Santa Claus painting and am including it here:
You can see the folds in the canvas, and I still need to straighten it out and frame it. But it was a lot of fun to paint!
I used a paint-by-number kit, and after I finished it, I went in there and added my own touches, which is great.
It's relaxing, and fun.


Meanwhile, I "officially" stepped down from my group yesterday, and gave a farewell speech. I received accolades and some people sent me flowers! I am sharing the photo of flowers with you. It is quite uplifting to know that others appreciate what you have done. It is not often that I get flowers. So this was a real treat for me.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 21, 2022)

Today, went out with my son to the Mall. Walked around, then watched the movie Puss N Boots at the cinema there, which was very entertaining. I was thinking about it the rest of the afternoon and we were talking about it for awhile.
Then we had a bite to eat at the Olive Garden (my favorite is chicken and all you can eat salad) and finished the evening with a visit to the City Park in our town to see the light show. They had Christmas music playing in the pavilion, and I wasn't sure if my camera was able to pick up all the nuances of the flashing lights, but this was the best I could do. I had hoped the Fine Arts Museum would be open but it had already closed. It's located in the City Park. Next time. Otherwise, it was a rare, fun day, and I called it a "mini vacation."


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 21, 2022)

I've enjoyed writing here, and I thank those who have commented. But I think I will stop for now. Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 27, 2022)

Ok, I'm back! Couldn't stay away. I felt as if something was missing. But I did get my work done, which was sorely needed.

We had very cold weather these past few days, as did many of the people on SF. One night, our electricity went out and we used double blankets and double clothing. The temperature in the house had dropped to 63, as a result which isn't bad (from 70). By morning, the electricity had returned, and I was quite happy to raise the temperature. Our electric cables in our neighborhood are underground, but they are connected to cables above ground that are further away. So if one of the other cables go down, it affects us, and that is what happened in this case.

Made some low carb cream cheese cookies (about 1.5 - 2 g carbs per cookie) - 24 cookies
Heat oven 360 degrees. Place parchment paper on baking sheet.

Mix in one bowl:
1/2 box cream cheese (softened)
4 tbsp butter (softened)
1 egg
1 tsp vanilla extract

Mix in another bowl:
2 1/2 cups Almond flour
1/2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp stevia
dash salt
18 chopped pecans (optional)
1/2 tsp cinnamon

Mix the wet and dry ingredients. If the dough is too dry, sprinkle a little olive oil in it. Make into 24 balls. Place on baking sheet. Press down on each cookie.
Bake for 11-13 minutes.
Sprinkle with cinnamon 

I've been munching on these chewy delicious cookies in the mornings with my eggs/cheese/coffee with cream, or in the evenings with tea. I wrote the recipe down here so I wouldn't forget it. I tend to find recipes online, make the dish, then forget where I found the recipe!

Here is a poem I wrote a few years ago. As you can see, I have many hobbies, and realize they have kept me happy all these years.

The Secret to Stopping Time

The secret to stopping time
Is to go with the flow of the river
Wade in its cool waters

No care in the world.

Let it guide you to where you need to be
Where there is no clock
No minutes
No seconds
No aging or loss.

Lose yourself to find yourself.

In that ethereal moment
That elusive dimension

Let it swallow you in its wholeness
Find yourself completely immersed
In the magic of a song or a poem
In painting, knitting, writing, gardening
Lose yourself in a movie or a book
Or rest in a loved one's arms

Whatever you do
Never, ever stop dreaming.

P.A. 2018


----------



## katlupe (Dec 28, 2022)

I am happy you came back!


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 28, 2022)

katlupe said:


> I am happy you came back!


Thank you! It gets lonely here sometimes and I wonder if anyone is reading my work! But you make it worthwhile, @katlupe !


----------



## katlupe (Dec 28, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Thank you! It gets lonely here sometimes and I wonder if anyone is reading my work! But you make it worthwhile, @katlupe !


Sometimes I have felt that way. I stopped writing my blog because I don't think my readers read anymore since I had to change my focus. So I found this little spot on this forum. Keep writing!


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 29, 2022)

Today, I went for a half-hour drive to Pennsylvania with my son. He had to get some banking done and I offered to take him. I needed to get out and about. It was sunny and in the 50s, which made me roll down the window and inhale deeply as we drove on the local roads. As we drove further north, listening to easy listening music, remnants of the snowfall from last week were more and more evident. Our town had hardly any snow, but it became apparent that other areas had been hit harder from the snow storm. But, it seems like everyone was out and about today, enjoying the unseasonably warm weather. If I could dream a little, I would say it almost felt normal, almost pre-Covid normal. I wonder if we will ever get back to that carefree state?

On another note, the other day I drove to the local bank by myself and decided to do business outside in an attempt to avoid the tellers. As usual, I had to maneuver the car back and forth to make sure I was close enough to the outside machine so my arm could reach out to get the box to put my documents into. Still not close enough. By the time, I lowered my window and opened the door to reach the box to put my check and driver's license into, someone else had arrived and I could hear the teller talking to them. I finished what I had to do and hit the "send" button followed by the "call" button, waiting for the teller to respond. Usually, they would respond right away and let me know they "will be right with me." No one responded. So I hit the call button again. I did this a total of 4 times during a five-minute period. Nothing. I decided they were busy, so I turned off my car. Mind you, I waited outside in my car for close to 20 minutes. I did not want to go inside for a number of reasons. Meanwhile the SUV that came after me left, and two more cars arrived. I could hear the teller talking to them.  I was getting a bad feeling in my stomach because no one had serviced my request. It wasn't as if I was doing anything complicated. Just cashing a check. By now, I was fuming. I drove around to the front and marched into the empty lobby.
The teller asked me if I was "Number 30?"
"I don't know what number I am, just that I was waiting 20 minutes out there," I snapped.
She replied, "Well the teller was busy with customers in the lobby."
The lobby was empty and there was no apology from her or the teller at the window (who had her back turned toward me).
"I just need this cashed," I said, pointing to the check she was holding (apparently from my having placed it in the box that came into the bank).
She cashed it for me and asked if I wanted an envelope.
"No thanks," I said. I walked out, ready to withdraw all my money from that bank.
I rarely get upset over things, but poor customer service in a bank that I had been doing business with for decades is not acceptable.

It took me about 10 minutes to get the terrible feeling out of my system. Why was I so upset? I asked myself that as I went to the post office, and got some stamps to finish sending off some holiday cards. While I was doing this, the post office clerk was nice to me, and I immediately felt better. I felt I had been treated terribly at the bank, as if I had done something wrong without knowing the reason why. This was not the first time. I wonder if I am getting PTSD just dealing with the bank's poor customer service. My disappointment with their service had been brewing for months now. The previous time was even worse; they had made a "mistake" which required several phone calls on my part, but I won't go into that. I understand that they have new management because the lady I used to do business with there has moved to another branch and she took her regulars with her. As a result, I don't know any of the tellers anymore.

Banking is a relationship -
One built with trust and respect
That is developed over the years.

My blood pressure
cannot handle
rude or indifferent tellers.

Years ago, we used to be
customers with Bank of America,
but we did not stay with that bank
because their tellers and staff
were indifferent and cold.  No matter
which branch we went to. I still
shudder at how callously they treated us.

I might have to consider doing the same here.

I probably will avoid this branch
from now on,
until I figure if I want to stay or not -
and preserve my peace of mind.

P.A. Dec. 29, 2022


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 31, 2022)

Today, it was raining and somewhat gloomy outside, but I made a concentrated effort to enjoy the day. Each day is a blessing, and I am grateful I am alive!

This morning, for the first time, we used the waffle maker that my son got me for Christmas. He helped prepare the waffle batter and we ended up making a nice batch of fluffy waffles. I put some butter on them. Of course, I do not eat waffles unless they come from almond flour, so after he goes back to school, I will experiment with the waffle maker. It was a lot of fun because the kitchen smelled so good afterward.

During dinner, we played Scrabble. My son won and I was happy for him. Playing Scrabble used to be a daily ritual during dinner when my son was little. He basically grew up playing Scrabble. So this was a nostalgic day for me and brought back memories of when my husband was alive and would play with us. Tonight, we plan to see a Shrek movie. I have go get up early tomorrow morning (6AM) to get ready and go to church with my son. I want to greet the New Year by going to church and communing. Afterward, we might eat at a restaurant or come home. Either way is fine with me.

As memories of past times come pouring in, I remember my husband and how we would dance together during these holidays. Just the two of us, to soft, easy music. R.I.P my hubby!

The Last Waltz

The music begins, soft and rhythmic
You lead me to the dance floor
We move to and fro, to and fro
Making promises of ocean waves
Sunlit skies and star-lit nights.

We turn and whirl, we move together
Our love grows deeper with each step
We move fro and to, fro and to
Making plans, fulfilling dreams
Sharing all that life brings.

I let you guide me along life's path
As if life depended on it.
You hold me gently
As if I am part of you.
Where you take me,
I have never been.

The music has stopped.
I search for a place to rest my head,
Seeking a haven for my heart
On the empty dance floor.

P.A. 2018


Happy New Year 2023!


----------



## katlupe (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New Year! Happy you are writing here.


----------



## timoc (Jan 1, 2023)

palides2021 said:


> Thanks, @timoc, for your kind words. Something tells me you are a poet also. Am I right?


I love using words, Patty, but I could never arrange them as superbly as you do.


----------



## timoc (Jan 1, 2023)

Our, Patty, Poet Laureate 2021, 2022 and again 2023. all a joy to read.


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 1, 2023)

katlupe said:


> Happy New Year! Happy you are writing here.


Thank you, @katlupe! I think writing is therapeutic for me, and am glad you enjoy reading it! Also, keep on writing! I enjoy reading your writing, too. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 1, 2023)

timoc said:


> Our, Patty, Poet Laureate 2021, 2022 and again 2023. all a joy to read.


You are a dear, @timoc! Thank you for your kind words! I am beaming right now. 
Enjoy your day! Happy New Year!


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 5, 2023)

Sharing a snapshot of me and my son at the City Park during their light show. The photo had been sitting in his camera until now, and he showed it to me today. We went to the City Park a couple weeks ago to see the light show. I think I shared some photos of it earlier here. The winter vacation flew by and he will be leaving for school soon. Last year of college for him before going off to grad school. You can see the reflection of the light show from his glasses.

Today, he changed the air filter for me (I need a ladder to do this while he does it on tiptoe since he is taller). Got a package together for him - soup cans, Mac and cheese boxes, etc., plus freshly made brownies and other goodies to take with him. Tonight, we will watch the Pride & Prejudice 2005 version. Haven't seen that one yet. I love Jane Austen's stories. Already missing him.


----------



## palides2021 (Monday at 8:52 PM)

Have a great day!


----------



## Jamala (Tuesday at 4:54 PM)

palides2021 said:


> View attachment 260827
> Sharing a snapshot of me and my son at the City Park during their light show. The photo had been sitting in his camera until now, and he showed it to me today. We went to the City Park a couple weeks ago to see the light show. I think I shared some photos of it earlier here. The winter vacation flew by and he will be leaving for school soon. Last year of college for him before going off to grad school. You can see the reflection of the light show from his glasses.
> 
> Today, he changed the air filter for me (I need a ladder to do this while he does it on tiptoe since he is taller). Got a package together for him - soup cans, Mac and cheese boxes, etc., plus freshly made brownies and other goodies to take with him. Tonight, we will watch the Pride & Prejudice 2005 version. Haven't seen that one yet. I love Jane Austen's stories. Already missing him.



What a beautiful Mother/Son photo....and the poetry inspiring too


----------



## palides2021 (Tuesday at 5:44 PM)

Jamala said:


> What a beautiful Mother/Son photo....and the poetry inspiring too


Thank you so much for your kind words!


----------



## palides2021 (Tuesday at 9:50 PM)

Today I turned 66 and had a nice day! My son sent me beautiful pink flowers, which was totally unexpected. When the doorbell rang, I almost didn't answer it. But I'm glad I did. The florist gave me the vase of flowers, and then of course, I took pictures and had to share the photos with family. Given that my son had a car accident a few days ago, he had bounced back. He never fails to amaze me.

Family members called today and wished me a Happy Birthday. I received a few birthday cards from friends far away. I bought myself a birthday present - I ordered a paint-by-number kit on Amazon. I couldn't resist. Painting these brings me peace and joy. They give me an opportunity to think and reflect. I solve a lot during my painting sessions.

Sadly, since I no longer eat cake, I didn't have my birthday cake. I would have to make a cake from almond flour instead. Life is so different since I switched to Keto, but I'm happy with the results. That's ok. I'm glad I'm alive.

I wrote this poem last year during the new year (when we were in the midst of Covid). I revised it today:

Bring in Hope 

Hope, will you come
This new year -
Once again to stir the heart
That has hardened
That has bled
That has shed tears
That sleeps with fear

Hope, will you bring the
Wind, renowned for your charm-
Cast your spell upon the earth
Blow away the dirty air and
The germs
Bring clean air 
For the new year

Hope, do you 
See their troubled gaze
Hidden beneath the mask
Hidden lives, once open?

Hope, will you 
Save all the people
Save their souls
Save our nation
Under God
Indivisible nation


P.A. Jan. 10, 2022


----------



## katlupe (Wednesday at 4:43 AM)

Happy Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## katlupe (Wednesday at 4:44 AM)

As for the cake............


----------



## Jamala (Wednesday at 4:56 AM)

Happy Birthday palides…
Since you can’t have cake…how about a celebration dance!

*



*


----------



## palides2021 (Wednesday at 7:51 AM)

katlupe said:


> Happy Happy Birthday to you!
> 
> View attachment 261773


Thank you, @katlupe ! That is so kind of you! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## palides2021 (Wednesday at 7:52 AM)

Jamala said:


> Happy Birthday palides…
> Since you can’t have cake…how about a celebration dance!
> 
> *
> ...


Opa! Loved it, @Jamala! Enjoy your day!


----------



## Jamala (Wednesday at 4:16 PM)

palides2021 said:


> Opa! Loved it, @Jamala! Enjoy your day!


Year of the rabbit....good omen!


----------

